# Swoop 190 Erfahrungen



## cocoon79 (26. Mai 2013)

Hi ich eröffne jetzt einfach mal nen Thread zum 190er Swoop. Vielleicht hat ja jemand schonmal das Teil gesehen bzw. sogar draufgesessen und mal Probe bewegt. Würd mich hier mal über Fahrberichte, Fotos und Details freuen wie zb. ob die Züge innen oder aussen verlegt sind,Gewichte, Bergauf und Tourenperformence (ja ich weiß dafür ist es nicht gemacht) und vielleicht Vergleiche zu anderen Swoop Modellen. Freu mich über passende Berichte...


----------



## lpob (26. Mai 2013)

https://de-de.facebook.com/photo.ph...93133750.16666.135779413133978&type=1&theater

mehr als dort steht weiß ich auch nicht...
Radon hält sich mit Infos zurück
Aber wenn das Rad erst im August in den Handel kommt, kann es sein das es noch Änderungen geben wird und daher die eher bescheidenen Infos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocoon79 (26. Mai 2013)

Was ich ja gut finden würde wären kürzere Kettenstreben ums schön agil zu machen. Vor allem aufs Gewicht bin ich gespannt und auf die Ausstattung des günstigen Modells bin ich gespannt. Hoffe ja auf Coilfederelemente ala Totem und Vivid.  Glaube aber ehrlich gesagt noch nicht so dran...was mich auch verwundert sind die Preisangaben...ist die Werbung vielleicht gefakt?


----------



## RobG301 (27. Mai 2013)

cocoon79 schrieb:


> Was ich ja gut finden würde wären kürzere Kettenstreben ums schön agil zu machen. Vor allem aufs Gewicht bin ich gespannt und auf die Ausstattung des günstigen Modells bin ich gespannt. Hoffe ja auf Coilfederelemente ala Totem und Vivid.  Glaube aber ehrlich gesagt noch nicht so dran...was mich auch verwundert sind die Preisangaben...ist die Werbung vielleicht gefakt?



Das basiert auf dem Swoop 175 genau wie der Downhiller also wird es mit der Wendigkeit nicht ganz so gut sein!

Meistens kommen die Räder wie angekündigt, nur am Cockpit wird dann gerne mal gespart (Swoop 175 war es erst am Prototyp Easton und dann doch "nur" Syntace in Serie)!


----------



## haekel72 (27. Mai 2013)

(Swoop 175 war es erst am Prototyp Easton und dann doch "nur" Syntace in Serie)![/QUOTE]

Jepp und bei mir ist die Easton wieder vorhanden!


----------



## lpob (16. Juni 2013)

Heut ist ja in Willingen laut Radons FB-Seite das 190er.
Wenn jemand dort ist/war wärs super wenn er mal was berichtet.


----------



## Stetox (16. Juni 2013)

http://www.bike-magazin.de/nachrichten/radon-zeigt-neues-abfahrts-bike-swoop-190/a15621.html


----------



## lpob (21. August 2013)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1172572_627270503984864_1736441877_o.jpg

Anscheinend wurde die 3.te Variante gestrichen und von Truvativ Hammerschmidt ist auch nichts mehr zu lesen.
Kann ja aber alles noch kommen, da das Swoop 190 ja ein echtes "2014er" werden soll.


----------

